# Sightcasting for Reds in Biloxi Marsh



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

The weather was perfect for a sightcasting trip for redfish in the Biloxi Marsh. The morning was a little slow as the first few areas we tried were muddy. The further south in the Marsh we went, the clearer the water became making it easier to see the fish. Things were slow until we started poling and coming down the bank was this little rat red all by himself. I tossed it past him and slowly drug it past his face. He turned on it and engulfed it. 










After fighting him through the grass, I was able to get him out into the open water to the left of the boat.










He saw the boat and started his fight all over again. After another scuffle, he calmed down and I was able to get him.










After a few minute fight, a nice Biloxi Marsh Red was landed and released.










A few more were caught and we called it a day and headed into Shaggy's for some cold beer.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice man. Hows the clarity looking? PM me if you dont want to tell me on here. I'm heading there this weekend.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

The further south in the Marsh like towards Chino and Elephant look ok. Farther North when you just come in looks like Chocolate Milk. Who knows what this weekend will look like but if the wind and the rain stay away it should clear up even more.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats what I'm thinking. I have some friends down there doing recon for me at the moment. Hopefully we can find some good clean water. Thanks for the input man. 



U fish down there much?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

I try to get over there as much as I can. Weather depends on whether I go and also I am going to start doing a little bit more offshore stuff our of Orange Beach starting this coming weekend. From september/ october to April that is really the only place I go. In the summer, I do more OB fishing.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

What were you tossing?


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

couple of questions for you

what boat ramp do you use to go to that area?

What kind of flats boat is that?


----------

